# Police Academy: Eine Fortsetzung soll kommen



## ChrisGa (4. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Police Academy: Eine Fortsetzung soll kommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Police Academy: Eine Fortsetzung soll kommen*


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2018)

naja, schlimmer als die letzten Filme kann der auch nicht werden


----------



## Loosa (4. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, schlimmer als die letzten Filme kann der auch nicht werden



Teil zwei bis sieben?


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Teil zwei bis sieben?



die Freundin von einem Kumpel hat sich vor Jahren mal eine Police Academy Box gekauft, drin enthalten waren 1-4, 5-7 waren in einer anderen Box, ich glaube die wissen warum die die Filme auf 2 Boxen aufgeteilt haben und sagt auch alles über die Filme in Box 2 aus


----------



## SpieleKing (4. September 2018)

Oooh Gott das hat der Welt gerade noch gefehlt. Die Filme waren so grausam schlecht, sowas müsste verboten werden!


----------



## Javata (4. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Freundin von einem Kumpel hat sich vor Jahren mal eine Police Academy Box gekauft, drin enthalten waren 1-4, 5-7 waren in einer anderen Box, ich glaube die wissen warum die die Filme auf 2 Boxen aufgeteilt haben und sagt auch alles über die Filme in Box 2 aus



Glaube liegt daran, dass die ersten 4 Filme von der Handlung her zusammen gehören, wenn man denn von Handlung sprechen kann und sich mehr oder weniger um Mahoney drehen. 5-7 haben aber nur lose damit  zu tun, da sinds halt noch die Schauspieler (teilweise, sind ja viele ausgestiegen) und sonst recht wenig was zusammen gehört.
Ob es wirklich einen 8ten Teil braucht, man weiß es nicht. Die Art des Humors ist heute nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß. Aber wie mit allen Filmen: Man muss ihn ja nicht sehen wenn man nicht will.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Glaube liegt daran, dass die ersten 4 Filme von der Handlung her zusammen gehören, wenn man denn von Handlung sprechen kann und sich mehr oder weniger um Mahoney drehen. 5-7 haben aber nur lose damit  zu tun, da sinds halt noch die Schauspieler (teilweise, sind ja viele ausgestiegen) und sonst recht wenig was zusammen gehört.
> Ob es wirklich einen 8ten Teil braucht, man weiß es nicht. Die Art des Humors ist heute nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß. Aber wie mit allen Filmen: Man muss ihn ja nicht sehen wenn man nicht will.



ich glaube die Wussten schon ganz gut dass die ersten 3 die Beliebtesten Filme sind und 4 alsnicht als Unfall angesehen wird
Ich würde ja sagen dass man die Reihe gut rebooten könnte, da aber am Ende eher so was Unlustiges wie Ghostbusters bei rum kommen würde mit so Pippikacka Humor als wirklich etwas Lustiges, naja


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2018)

Ich tippe auf Melissa McCarthy in einer der Hauptrollen.


----------



## schokoeis (5. September 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Die Art des Humors ist heute nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß. Aber wie mit allen Filmen: Man muss ihn ja nicht sehen wenn man nicht will.



War sie damals schon nicht. Hab nie verstanden was daran lustig sein sollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Freundin von einem Kumpel hat sich vor Jahren mal eine Police Academy Box gekauft, drin enthalten waren 1-4, 5-7 waren in einer anderen Box, ich glaube die wissen warum die die Filme auf 2 Boxen aufgeteilt haben und sagt auch alles über die Filme in Box 2 aus


Als Steve Guttenberg raus war gabs auch leider kaum noch was zu lachen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Melissa McCarthy in einer der Hauptrollen.


Und ich auf einen der Wayabs-Brüder. Als Quasi-Nachfolge von Michael Winslow.


----------



## Loosa (5. September 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> War sie damals schon nicht. Hab nie verstanden was daran lustig sein sollte.



Amis stehen eben auf Slapstick. Der amerikanische Humor ist halt relativ platt und direkt (ähnlich wie unserer im Vergleich zu UK).
Kam drüben des öfteren in die Bredouille, weil meine etwas subtilere, ironische Art oft nicht verstanden wurde. Sagen wir mal so... eine Beziehung wird dadurch nicht langweilig. 

Ich konnte auch mit Nackter Kanone und dergleichen nie was anfangen. Ein Wunder, dass Waynes World und Austin Powers bei uns funktionierte. Selbst mit Übersetzung.


----------



## Orzhov (5. September 2018)

Dann bitte direkt all female police academy da das ja bisher immer so gut funktioniert hat.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. September 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das wirklich so eine gute Idee ist 80er Kultstreifen noch mal auszugraben und neu aufzulegen. Mal schauen, das Gremlins Reboot steht ja auch noch an.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. September 2018)

Oh mein Gott!!! 
Warum nur, warum?

Wobei, den ersten habe ich als Kind geliebt, Teil 2 - 4 fand ich dann auch noch ganz gut bis erträglich, damit wars aber vorbei. 
Nur ist das Ganze eben (über) 30 Jahre her, der ganze Film (bzw. die Reihe) basiert auf Slapstick (deren Höhepunkt in den 50 und 60er Jahren erlebt wurde) gepaart mit 80er Jahre Feeling. Da gab es ja noch mehr, etwa Die nackte Kanone oder sogar aus Deutschland selbst die Otto Filme oder die Supernasen. Die letzten halbwegs gelungen Filme in dieser Art waren dann Hot Shots! Anfang 90er.

Sowas funktioniert heute schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht mehr. Slapstick ist quasi tot heute funktionieren Comedy Filme mehr wie Stand-ups, d.h. mehr oder minder intelligenter Spruch bekommt coole Antwort aber die Charaktere dürfen keine Volltrottel mehr sein, die durch dummes Glück einfach weil sie so extrem dumm sind überall durchkommen. Auch in Comedy muss der Held also eine gewisse Coolness haben. Bei den Mr. Bean James Bond Parodien etc. funktioniert das z.B. heute nur noch dadurch, dass ein Sidekick da ist, der eben eigentlich recht normal wirkt und die Probleme vom "Helden" quasi unbemerkt im Hintergrund löst. 

Bisher haben mich alle Remakes der ganzen 80er und 90er Jahre Filme eigentlich alle nur enttäuscht (angefangen bei Fright Night oder gar noch viel früher, The Time Machine, Remake des 60er Jahre Streifens von 2002), einzige Ausnahme war ausgerechnet der von anderen dennoch verhasste Total Recall, ich liebte das Original, fand das Remake aber anders genug um selbstständig zu funktionieren und die netten Referenzen auf den Schwarzenegger Streifen waren cool. Gerade 1:1 Remakes sind mir auch einfach zu langweilig, die Realverfilmung von Beauty and the Beast mit Emma Watson ist eigentlich ein schöner Film, nur dumm, dass wirklich Szene für Szene der Zeichentrickfilm nachgestellt war, dadurch war der Film einfach bedeutungslos und langweilig (aber als nächstes kommt ja auch noch Mulan, Disney ist ja fleißig am alte Erfolge ausschlachten). 

Ghostbuster hatte ich mich vor ein paar Tagen ja schon zu geäußert, habe den erst vor ein paar Wochen endlich gesehen, und völlig unabhängig von der Feministinnen-Grütze, meine Güte war das einfach nur ein mieser Film. 

Das Ding ist auch einfach, Comedy im Film ist praktisch tot. Es gibt gelegentlich Kinder- oder Familienfilme wo es dann um Familien(planungs / erhaltungs)-Stress geht aber einen wirklich guten habe ich in den letzten zehn Jahren (mindestens) denke ich nicht gesehen, mir fällt jedenfalls keine ein, eben schon gar keine Action-Comedy mit Ausnahme vielleicht von den oben schon genannten Rowan Atkinson Streifen und vielleicht tatsächlich noch übrigens Melissa McCharthy als Spy Susan Cooper (während Taffe Mädels mit ihr und Sandra Bullock ziemlich enttäuschend war) aber das ist auch extreme Geschmackssache, gebe ich zu, und es zeigt, dass mein Anspruch da nicht mal besonders hoch hängt ^^ 
(Denn wirklich gut sind selbst meine positiven Beispiele sicher auch nicht aber ich fand sie immerhin ziemlich unterhaltsam und teils lustig und war nicht enttäuscht oder genervt). 

Zurück zu Police Academy, ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie ein Haufen Dummbratziger, anarchistischer Polizeischüler heute funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> The Time Machine, Remake des 60er Jahre Streifens von 2002), einzige Ausnahme war ausgerechnet der von anderen dennoch verhasste Total Recall, ich liebte das Original, fand das Remake aber anders genug um selbstständig zu funktionieren und die netten Referenzen auf den Schwarzenegger Streifen waren cool.


Ganz meine Meinung, msn hätte Total Recall besser gleich nen neuen Namen geben sollen.
Die Parallelen hätte man verschmerzen können und der Film hätte mMn dann sogar etwas besser funktioniert.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zurück zu Police Academy, ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie ein Haufen Dummbratziger, anarchistischer Polizeischüler heute funktionieren könnte.


Kann ich mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen wobei ich ein "tiefergründigen Klamaukstreifen" a la Top Secret oder Hot Shots durchaus gerne sehen würde.
Naja es gab durchaus einige passable Verarsche Streifen a la Family Guy Star Wars Triologie und wenige andere Realfilmverarschestreifen.

Oh, man wie ich Mel Brooks vermisse, der konnte vor allem Witze in alle Richtungen machen ohne gleich als Antisemit darzustehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. September 2018)

Ach ja, Mel Brooks, *seufz*. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------

